# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  يمنى شري على شاشة أم تي في - مي ألياس

## ادارة المنتدى

تطل الإعلامية يمنى شري الليلة عبر شاشة الأم تي في، حيث تقدم حفل إنتخاب مستر ليبانون 09/ 10 الذي يتم للمرة الأولى بعد عشر سنوات من غياب إحتفاليته الإعلامية، وتحت رعاية وزارة السياحة اللبنانية. علما أن الحفل ينقل مباشرة على الهواء في تمام الساعة العاشرة مساءً بتوقيت بيروت.

أكثر...

----------

